# Voltage Guard for LED TVs: necessary or optional/good to have?



## eskimo (Jan 29, 2013)

I just bought a new LED tv whose power supply specification is AC 110 - 240 V, 50/60 Hz. Having paid 35k for TV I want to be sure that it won't get damaged because of voltage fluctuation n stuff. However, I am not sure if an external voltage guard is required or the TVs have in-built stabilizing mechanism. So please let me know if its really a necessary device to protect our expensive TV or just an optional accessory. If it is necessary which product would you recommend? I basic search on FK show following products, are they good enough? I would highly appreciate any inputs.

Sollatek TVGuard Voltage Protector - Sollatek: Flipkart.com

Su Kam Power Doc 6 Amp Voltage Guard - Su Kam: Flipkart.com

Thanks.


----------



## Minion (Jan 29, 2013)

What tv you bought?You can get a ups for your tv any cheap ups will do.


----------



## mohit_delhi (Jan 29, 2013)

eskimo said:


> I just bought a new LED tv whose power supply specification is AC 110 - 240 V, 50/60 Hz. Having paid 35k for TV I want to be sure that it won't get damaged because of voltage fluctuation n stuff. However, I am not sure if an external voltage guard is required or the TVs have in-built stabilizing mechanism. So please let me know if its really a necessary device to protect our expensive TV or just an optional accessory. If it is necessary which product would you recommend? I basic search on FK show following products, are they good enough? I would highly appreciate any inputs.
> 
> Sollatek TVGuard Voltage Protector - Sollatek: Flipkart.com
> 
> ...



It would depend from area to area where you reside. Some areas are more fluctuations where it makes voltage guard a must.
And in places for example Delhi (electricity distribution is privatised) fluctuation is a very rare Phenomenon. So, cannot make a generalised statement regarding it.

If in your area you encounter fluctuations then it is better to invest in external voltage stabiliser.


----------



## eskimo (Jan 29, 2013)

Minion said:


> What tv you bought?



Panasonic TH-L32E5D



Minion said:


> You can get a ups for your tv any cheap ups will do.


UPS?? any suggestions?


----------



## baiju (Jan 29, 2013)

I was using a Frontech 600VA ups for my TV before upgrading to 1.2KVA line interactive ups and didn't find any problem. LI UPS has built-in stabilizer (140V-270V) and so rarely they change to battery mode during voltage fluctuation. If your place has not much power fluctuation, you can use the TV with a surge protector only. But using a stabilizer or UPS is recommended if your place sees high voltage. A 600 or 500 VA UPS is more than enough for TV.


----------



## Minion (Jan 29, 2013)

eskimo said:


> Panasonic TH-L32E5D
> 
> 
> UPS?? any suggestions?


How your tv is performing?could you give us short review.
Get a Intex UPS.


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't think TV need a voltage guard.
They are made in a such a manner that they can handle the voltage fluctuations, and if you want to get something then it would be better you buy a UPS


----------



## eskimo (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks guys.. btw may sound like a noob question- but was wondering how do you know if there's a huge fluctuation in the area?



Minion said:


> How your tv is performing?could you give us short review.


TV got delivered only, moreover I am out of station so can't really review it as I myself haven't seen it yet.


----------



## gaurav_akash (Feb 4, 2013)

Don't worry dude due to many technical changes in power sector(which I don't want to discuss) and many penalties levied for  deviating from the specific frequency levels voltage fluctuation is a thing of the past...but as mentioned by many guys before having an UPS is a good thing 

Cheers


----------

